# Oden way ahead on Rehab!!



## ROYisR.O.Y. (Apr 1, 2007)

Last night during pre-game Prichard was asked how Oden's rehab is going and he said "Oden is so far ahead in his rehab, it's not even funny." 

thats nice to hear but as much as i want to see him i dont want to see another injury and then get it into his head that he is injury prone.

what do you guys think?

btw is he out with no way to come back because they asked for the medical exemption(although they never used it)


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Ya there is NO way that Oden is playing this season. Zero none zilch.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't want him to play this season. He should just rest up and rehab fully.


----------



## chris_in_pdx (Jul 11, 2004)

Better for him to sit out the whole year and come in at 110% next November and tear up the league.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah, how can he win ROY if he only plays in 5 games this year. Next year baby!


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Pritchard is a marketing guy. His answers will always be upbeat and enthusiastic, especially if this make his past decisions look rosier.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Driew said:


> Ya there is NO way that Oden is playing this season. Zero none zilch.


You should iterate that your comments are your personal opinion or the statements of KP. Based on Larry ****'s salary cap FAQ, this is the truth;



> DISABLED PLAYER EXCEPTION -- This exception allows a team which is over the cap to acquire a replacement for a disabled player who will be out for the remainder of that season (if the player is disabled between July 1 and November 30) or the following season (if the player is disabled after November 30). This exception can also be granted in the event of a player's death. This exception can only be used to acquire one player. The maximum salary for the replacement player is 50% of the injured player's salary, or the average salary, whichever is less (see question number 24 for the definition of "average salary"). Approval from the league (based on a determination by an NBA-designated physician) is required for this exception to be used. This exception can be used to sign a free agent, or to create room to accept a salary in trade. When used for trade, the team may acquire a player whose salary (including any trade bonus) is up to 100% of this exception plus $100,000 (not 125%). Also see question number 20 for more information on the availability and use of this exception.
> 
> If a player is disabled between July 1 and November 30, the team must acquire the replacement player within 45 days. If the player is disabled between December 1 and June 30, then the team has until October 1 to sign a replacement. *If the disabled player comes back sooner than expected, then he may be activated immediately, and the replacement player is not affected.* However, if the disabled player comes back before the exception is used, then the exception is lost.
> 
> ...



http://members.cox.net/lmcoon/salarycap.htm#19


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Hector said:


> Pritchard is a marketing guy. His answers will always be upbeat and enthusiastic, especially if this make his past decisions look rosier.


I came to post pretty much the same thing. Look, I'm a huge Pritchard fan, and if we win a title under his guidance, I'm naming my firstborn Kevin.

But seriously, he's not going to come out and say, "he's okay, he's not where we want, he's struggling" or anything along those lines.

But then, if there's even an element of truth there, then :yay::yay::yay::yay:.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

BIG Q said:


> You should iterate that your comments are your personal opinion or the statements of KP.


Why? Isn't it obvious that its my opinion? Besides it being my opinion its sort of fact based on what Pritchard and the organization has said about Oden NOT playing this season. That and the fans don't want Oden coming back too early just to play 10 games or something like that.

Also the "truth" you posted doesn't mean that Oden is coming back this year...


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Not trying to sound pessimistic but I really don't believe everything Pritchard says to the media. He ALWAYS sugarcoats whatever situation he is talking about. Oden has MF and all Prtichard talked about was he he knows he picked the right kid. Not to say Oden isn't ahead of schedule though. Just saying.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes Oden is ahead of rehab that is probably not sugar coated by Pritchard. Just because he's ahead of schedule does NOT mean the organization wants Oden to play this season. That has already been determined that Oden will NOT play this year by Pritchard.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

If we make the playoffs and Oden is ready to play you bring him back. Simple as that.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

Bring a rookie with no game experience and bring him back early(even if he is 100% healthy) to play in the playoffs? That doesn't sound like a very good idea.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

TLo said:


> If we make the playoffs and Oden is ready to play you bring him back. Simple as that.


Holy cow. I didn't even realize that that was a possibility. I got shivers just reading what you said. Imagine the insanity that would ensue if Oden jumps back on board and we advance the first round! Someone wake me up!


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

RoyToy said:


> Bring a rookie with no game experience and bring him back early(even if he is 100% healthy) to play in the playoffs? That doesn't sound like a very good idea.


If he is 100% healthy? Yeah, definitely. We didn't draft this sucker to watch us play in the playoffs. I have a good feeling, given the nature of his position, that it would not detract from our play. Simply put: we WILL play better with Oden, no matter the experience (or lack thereof) that he has playing with the team. If Joel, however, continues to plays like he did tonight then I would be more inclined to agree with you.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I don't doubt one bit that Oden is ahead in his rehab. The man is driven. And an amazing athletic specimen. And driven. And he's young. And did I mention he's driven?

At the same time, I hope like heck he doesn't play at all this season, even if we were to make the playoffs.

Don't rush it. We have a great young team to surround him with. We are building for the future. Which just may arrive next season! 

:yay:


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

thats awesome news, but as everyone else is saying oden should wait till hes 100%, then wait some more...can never be to careful

On a side note, i jus bought a black away Oden Jersey from NBA.com! cant wait till its hereee:clap2:


----------



## BlazerFan22 (Jul 4, 2006)

That dosen't suprise me one bit. Oden is vary driven and smart. They gave Oden the full year and although it would be better to take the full year he probably could come back in march or early April if needed.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Learn from history. Amare was ahead on rehab, came back to early, favored one knee, and ended up hurting it. Kenyon Martin same deal. Take your time, come back when ready.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

hasoos said:


> Learn from history. Amare was ahead on rehab, came back to early, favored one knee, and ended up hurting it. Kenyon Martin same deal. Take your time, come back when ready.


I agree, but what if he is 100% ready to play in march? If that is the case, I would not mind playing him 10 minutes to see how he. If that works out well, no pain and not favoring a knee, then play him more. Not saying he SHOULD play this year, just that if he really is doing well, then lets get him some experience and time so that next year he is ready to go. THis is a direct contrast to a post I made in the last thread on the subject, just rethinking the issue.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Unless Oden's presence will give us a 95% chance of winning the ring THIS YEAR, I say wait. Why chance it? How stupid would we look if we let him play in March, then he injures his knee again and will be out NEXT year?


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

If Oden is 100% by March and ready to go, what real benefits are there? He gets 10 minutes per game for ten games? Is that really going to translate into next season? Is that going to make that big of a difference in the long run? 

Or do you play it safe with the franchise center, make sure his knees are 110% and let him get back to it through summer league and the pre-season? Even the summer league is doubtful at this point.

But think about the long-term benefits. What are they? I don't see enough to warrant him suiting up.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Hopefully the Blazer management is smart enough to use to the best medical opinions on when GO is ready to go and not factor in the fans desire to see him play... whenever that is.

I find it amazing that some here put a timeline on things as if they have an opinion that is at all in the know

STOMP


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Last night I looked up Amare's come back track to compare it with Oden's. Both got off of crutches at about the same time after surgery but as we all know, Amare came back and played just 4 months after being cut on and paid a price for it. Basically Oden might be capable of playing as soon as February or March if his micro-surgery is on par with Amare's. But obviously being capable of playing but at a high risk is different then coming back way later with a _much_ lower risk of injury. The second option is the only one.


----------



## JAFO (Jul 2, 2006)

If I am wrong, somebody please correct me. But as I understand it, if Oden plays in even one game this year, this year becomes his rookie season and he can not be considered for ROY next year. I would really like to see Greg named ROY next year.

Go Blazers

JAFO


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

What a conundrum. We make the playoffs, Oden is fully recovered, do we play him. Both those things won't happen together, so I'm not worried.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

If we make the playoffs, we can't play Oden... think of how many games it'd take to integrate him into the offense! I think we'd be worse off as a team playing him in Game 1 of the first round than waiting to start his season next October.

Unless the players voted or something. I dunno.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Good news. I hope Greg keeps working hard, which I'm sure he will. He seems like a guy who busts his butt. 

I'm with you guys, I dont want to see him play this year, regardless if he's ready or not.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

Logic vs. Heart.

If we're not in the playoffs, no brainer, don't even play him. However, suppose we're mid-March and looking at a pretty good shot at a #7 or #8 slot and Greg is feeling good and practicing with the team. Do you start playing him to make sure you make the playoffs and increase your chance of progressing?

Logic says "No - wait 'til next year".

Heart says "We could do it! With Greg and the way the others have been playing, we could really do something - Play Him!".

Right now, its fairly easy for me to stick to the logic side. If mid-March rolls around and we are looking good and Greg is doing well, I'm afraid my logic side would weaken.

In this case for me it is "Never say Never".

Gramps...


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Xericx said:


> Unless Oden's presence will give us a 95% chance of winning the ring THIS YEAR, I say wait.


I say "wait" even if we're guaranteed of winning the title this year with Oden. I don't want to get greedy and risk his career. I'd rather have him spend this year getting strong and healthy and then play for Portland for 15 years and get us several championships.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

The Blazers are being over-conservative with players and injuries right now. LaMarcus is out with something that is very trivial for someone his age. I run 30-55 miles a week and never once have I miss a run because of plantar fasciitis... though I am quite familiar with that pain. He's got trainers to tape that thing too. 

Anyway... I don't think Oden returns this year... but that is awesome he is doing great. That being said, if the docs say he is ready.... who are the Blazers to say no?


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

My thoughts on this are more from the historical perspective. When the Blazers announced that Oden had the MF procedure the media started drudging up Walton and Bowie comparisons. The Blazers had to defend their picking of Oden before he even played a game. They also went out of their way to emphasize that he had a very small procedure, not a complete knee MF like those that Zach, Darius, Kidd, Amare and Martin had. 

It seemed to me that KP was hinting after the procedure that even though Oden would most likely be ready to go before the season was over that he would not play him at all. I see him keeping Oden out for a combo of reasons. The first being he wants to assure that Oden is 100% ready, which we will only know if he is 100% ready next year, not at any time this season. Second, I think he wants to avoid media scrutiny by bringing him back early and setting the team up to potential ridicule. And thirdly, I think KP would love to have in his resume that he drafted a rookie of the year twice.

My thoughts on this are that I absolutely think he can be ready by March. If the reports of his surgery are accurate, he had a minor MF procedure, and it was in a non-weight bearing area of his knee not susceptible to bone on bone grinding. There was not any cartlige/miniscus damage. Should he come back? Naw, let this team have their season. If they do sneak in, which I still doubt, and Oden joined them for the playoofs then the season success the team had without Oden would be lost in the media hype that Oden would get by coming back early and "being the saviour," when the team actually does not need a saviour this season. They should be allowed to be judged this season by their merits alone.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

BlazerCaravan said:


> If we make the playoffs, we can't play Oden... think of how many games it'd take to integrate him into the offense! I think we'd be worse off as a team playing him in Game 1 of the first round than waiting to start his season next October.
> 
> Unless the players voted or something. I dunno.


It's not like he would start if they played him in the playoffs. He'd come in off the bench for 10 mins or so and they would work him into the rotation. I don't think it would hurt us at all. You think Raef would be better for a few mins in a game? Gradually, if we lasted that long, he'd play more in games.

Saying that I sure hope we don't play him until next year. The worse thing that might happe is us making the playoffs because then we might be tempted to play Oden.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

hasoos said:


> Learn from history. Amare was ahead on rehab, came back to early, favored one knee, and ended up hurting it. Kenyon Martin same deal. Take your time, come back when ready.


These were my thoughts (take Zbo away and look how much we agree :biggrin.

I'm sure Amare had a team of doctors (experts) evaluate his situation and decided it was OK to return, only to see him get hurt again. I'm guessing the team of doctors for Oden will now factor in the Amare situation and that no matter how Oden says he is feeling, they know it is not wise to rush him back.

That coupled with the idea that even if the Blazers make the playoffs, this team is really about the future . . . makes me believe that there is no chance we see Oden this year.

Buit I did enjoy grmaps post and agree that my emotional side will come out if the Blazers actaully have a chance at the playoffs and Oden is telling everyone is good to go.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

STOMP said:


> Hopefully the Blazer management is smart enough to use to the best medical opinions on when GO is ready to go and not factor in the fans desire to see him play... whenever that is.
> 
> I find it amazing that some here put a timeline on things as if they have an opinion that is at all in the know
> 
> STOMP


I second this wholeheartedly!!! 

I personally think he should come back and play some *if he is fit*. He needs to know how and if he can play with the big boys. He needs to show he can do it for himself and for everyone that thinks he can. Next season is a very long time for a 19 year old kid. 

If he comes back next season there will be very unreal expectancy from everyone, maybe even his team mates. He needs to prove to himself he can do it.

gatorpops


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

the big difference between the Amare and Oden situations can be found in team expectations and Joel Przybilla. 

the Suns have a very finite window that's based entirely on Steve Nash's health. it could close tomorrow. for all they knew, last year was the last time the Suns would be a championship contender for another five or six years. maybe longer. also, it's not like they had a lot of options at center. 

the Blazers' championship window hasn't even opened yet. and if we do make it into the playoffs, it'd be considered a monumentally successful season. also, if we make it into the playoffs it'll partially be on the back of Przybilla having a career season. 

so lets say Oden looks fully recovered and ready to go in March AND we are in the hunt. what better way to ease Oden into health and his rookie year than by bringing him off the bench? 

Przybilla would remain our starting center and it'd be Raef/Frye who see their minutes vanish (no big loss). how risky would it really be to bring Oden in for 15 minutes a game to destroy the other team's second unit? would 15 minutes against mostly bench players be that much riskier than a typical two hour practice? and that gets Oden some game time this year to build on as a starter next fall. 

it would've been ridiculous to bring the most highly touted center draft pick since Duncan off the bench behind Przybilla in November 2007. but March 2008? yeah, it might makes some sense.


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

I pray to GOD Oden does not play this year. It's just about next year. We need him for the long haul. Not to play a few games this season and test the knee out. He can test the knee out next year in pre-season.


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

mook said:


> the big difference between the Amare and Oden situations can be found in team expectations and Joel Przybilla.
> 
> the Suns have a very finite window that's based entirely on Steve Nash's health. it could close tomorrow. for all they knew, last year was the last time the Suns would be a championship contender for another five or six years. maybe longer. also, it's not like they had a lot of options at center.
> 
> ...


Great post! I agree completely. Kp and Nate are keeping their options open just in case.

gatorpops

gatorpops


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

Paxil said:


> That being said, if the docs say he is ready.... who are the Blazers to say no?


Who are the Blazers to say no? Well... their the ones paying his and the doctors salary. They are the ones banking on him being a franchise player for the next decade. The Blazers franchise long term interest > everything and everyone else.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

Paxil said:


> The Blazers are being over-conservative with players and injuries right now. LaMarcus is out with something that is very trivial for someone his age. I run 30-55 miles a week and never once have I miss a run because of plantar fasciitis... though I am quite familiar with that pain. He's got trainers to tape that thing too.


Plantar fasciitis creates a loss of explosiveness, as well as just the pain. I have it right now, it can get very painful, to the point where you can't even walk without a limp. I don't know what kind of "pain" you are familiar with.

Also, when you have injuries like this, you tend to compensate for it, and that can lead to other possibly more severe injuries. There's a good chance he would end up spraining his other ankle or developing it in his other foot as well.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't think Greg Oden can win ROY the next year when he plays...I could be wrong though...anyone have some proof that Oden can win ROY in technically his 2nd year? Cause I'm pretty sure KP isn't keeping Oden out so that he can have drafted two ROYs...I think that's the LAST of KPs wishes--he wants to have drafted a team that wins a championship.


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Driew, Oden will be a rookie next year if he doesn't play this year. 

c_note... that is a good point... and you are right... that kind of injury will impact a sport like basketball more than running. I had while playing in a raquetball league and while I never missed a match, I was very hampered.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I agree that Greg winning ROY is not the team's top priority but as long as he does not play this year he is eligible. Remember, David Robinson did not play for 2 years after being drafted and won ROY.


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Driew said:


> I don't think Greg Oden can win ROY the next year when he plays...I could be wrong though...anyone have some proof that Oden can win ROY in technically his 2nd year? Cause I'm pretty sure KP isn't keeping Oden out so that he can have drafted two ROYs...*I think that's the LAST of KPs wishes*--he wants to have drafted a team that wins a championship.


That is why I listed it last amongst my list of reasons why Oden will not play this season. It was item three of three and was a discussion piece.


----------

